# Applet Methoden aus Javascript aufrufen



## vegeta (9. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade ein Applet aus JavaScript(JS) aufzurufen.
Das Applet wird gestart, aber möchte ich jetzt aus JS eine public Methode aufrufen
bekomme ich den string undefined.

hier ein bischen code:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
function setText(text) {
    document.applets[0].tueetwas()
}
</script>
```
Aufruf aus dem JS


```
<body>
<applet code="subpackage/myapplet.class" archive="myA.jar"  name="myAname">
</body>
```
Einbinden des Applets


```
package subpackage
import ...
public myapplet extends Applet
{
    String tueetwas()
        {
            ...
        }
}
```


ich denke das hat damit zu tun das das applet in einem Package liegt.
vielleicht mache ich nur den JS Teil verkehrt

danke für hilfe


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2006)

Versuch mal

```
<applet code="subpackage.myapplet.class" ...
```

Außerdem: Klassennamen immer groß schreiben und dem Applet mit den Attributen _width_ und _height_ dem Applet Platz im Browser zur Verfügung stellen.
Und wenn du schon von einer public-Methode schreibst, sollte die auch public sein und nicht default.


----------



## vegeta (9. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die blitzantwort.
also ich kann das applet laden und damit wunderbar arbeiten.
aber wenn ich eine methode aufrufe gibts nur die meldung undefined.
ich denke das mir JavaScript sagt das die Methode nicht gefunden wurde
aber sie ist das definitiv.
ich hab auch keine ahnung wie der aufruf ist. 
in meiner jar file liegen mehrere packages und in dem einen liegt auch myapplet.
Hym ich google aber finde nichts, alles immer nur klassen ohne package zuordnung.

ok bis dann
gruss


----------



## vegeta (10. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

es lag an der Methode, hab den fehler an einer anderen Stelle gesucht gehabt.
wenn die Methode Null zurück liefert, dann spuckt der IE die Meldung "undefined"

ok bis dann


----------

